# Goodbye Sheba, my baby girl



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

You were my heart cat. My first very own cat as an adult. You were my "firstborn", the first of many cats that would come into my life. You were like a child to me. I remember the day you came into my life...you were just a baby kitty then, scared to death. You bit Mom and we had to quarantine you so that we could make sure that you didn't have rabies. Of course, by the time the quarantine was up, you had wormed your way into my heart and I knew I couldn't let you go.

You were there for me when I got married, and a constant companion when I got divorced. You always knew how to make me feel better and you always let me hold you close and cry into your fur. Then you would lick the tears from my face like it was your way of letting me know that everything was going to be okay.

You were a pest...always where you weren't supposed to be and constantly messing with stuff that you shouldn't have been messing with. I never would let you sleep with me cause you kept me up at night. Thank God that for the 2 nights before you died, I let you in my room. At least now I have the memory of you curled up at my side and licking my face when the alarm went off. If I had known then what I know now, I never would have forbidden you from my room.

I knew something was wrong Friday when I got home from work. You didn't greet me at the door....you didn't come running when I filled up the water bowl, or opened a can of tuna. You would run and get up on my lap as soon as my butt hit the couch and the tv turned on and you were there all night, in spite of my efforts to use the laptop or do homework. I never expected to find you in my room, beside my bed in your eternal sleep. You were supposed to live to be 20, to be there when I graduate and move to a new state, to hate the next man I marry (if that ever happens again). You were only 9. You had your whole life ahead of you. It wasn't supposed to be this way. I can only hope that you went suddenly and that you felt no pain.

I miss you so much baby girl. My heart feels like it's breaking in two, like there's a knife that has cut my heart in half. The other cats are keeping close by my side, but it's not like it was with you.

RIP Sheba.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Amanda. I know what a shock this must be. There are not adequate words of comfort; I wish there were. I know the tears will come, and I think they have to. It is a comfort to me to remember that we have a loving God who knows your pain and knows every sparrow that falls. I'm sure sweet Sheba is in His care now, and is happy and well. You'll see her again some day. I hope He blesses you with His comforting presence. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss! 

What a beautiful face Sheba had, and such a loving and close relationship with you...Just know that she knew you loved her dearly, and that you will see her again someday at the Rainbow Bridge...

atback Fran


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry to hear she passed so early in her life. There is just something so wrong about that. 

My Mz Tess was 8 when she just passed. I was in shock and deep grief. I shut down for a week. I just couldnt handle her not being there. She only loved me but was a social butterfly welcoming everyone who came to my house. 

I even remember thinking "well I have a good 9 to 12 more years with my darling". Boom shes gone in her sleep, I still get waves of grief that overwhelming me and tears come at the most inopertune times. But I feel her presence with me each day.

I know you are feeling the same things. Are you going to do a memorial for her. It does help. Plus know those of us surround you with our compassion and love as you walk thru this. She sounded like a wonderful heart cat. You were blessed.

Im so sorry.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much your heart is breaking, especially for your first cat, your heart cat. They're always supposed to be with us much longer than they are. She had a wonderful 9 years with you and went to the Bridge while next to the person who loved her most.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't thank you enough for your kind words. They really mean a lot to me. I knew that here, at cat forum, I could express my grief because everyone here knows it's not "just a cat".


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry that your beautiful Sheba is gone.


----------



## sushieblue (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Sheba.

Good bye baby girl, if you see my Sushie in heaven please say hello for me.

A big...BIG...hug to you. I feel you.


----------

